# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > گفتگو: درخواست همفکری در مورد دریافت اس ام اس چند بخشی

## dr_jacky_2005

سلام.
از همه دوستانو اساتید درخواست دارم نظراتشون رو در مورد این مسوله بگن:

من مجبورم که اس ام اس های چندبخشی رو در برنامم دریافت کنم.
کد دریافت هم نوشتم.

ولی همونطور که میدونید به مخابرات و عوامل محیطیه دیگه نمیشه اعتماد کرد.
و همونطور که میبینیم،پیامک ها damage میشوند و یک اس ام اس مثلا 3 پارتی،در 3 تا اس ام اس یک پارتی به دست ما مبرسه.

و یا گاه ازون 3 تا پارت،کلا یک پارتش فقط به دستمون میرسه!!!

حالا از اساتید میخوام بپرسم راه حلی،روشی،تیکه کدی،ترفندی بگن که بشه مشکل رو تا حد مطلوبی رفع کرد.

مثلا یکی از راه حل ها :
یک اس ام اس 10 تا پارته.
تبدیلش میکنیم به 10 تا اس ام اس یک پارته.
reassmble میشه سمت برنامۀ طرف مخاطب.
مشکل : ممکنه یک یا چند تا از اس ام اس ها نرسه،واسه همین نشه 10 پارت رو به هم چسبوند.
راه حل : هر دفعه که مخاطب یک پارت رو گرفت،اعلام کنه من این بسته رو (  مثلا پارته 7 رو گرفتم ) ،باز ارسال کنه به ما،ما 1 2 3 4 5 6 8 9 10 رو  براش باز بدیم.
مشکل : ممکنه بعد از این که میگه من فقط پارته 7 رو گرفتم،یهو مثلا پارته 2 به دستش برسه.
در حالی که ما براش 1 2 3 4 5 6 8 9 10 رو باز داریم میدیم،اینطوری دوتا 2 میشن.
راه حل : هر دفعه که پارتی رو میگیره،بیاد چکش کنه که دارتش یا نه.اگه دارتش،جدیدرو جایگزین کنه قدیمی کنه.

----------

